# Flat Black M5 with 22" Forgiatos



## Reignman55 (Jun 4, 2007)

I took some pictures this morning of my friends flat black M5....We put 22" Forgiato Piastras on one side and 22" Forgiato Infernos on the other side


----------



## karloz0001 (Nov 12, 2006)

It looks awesome I like the first set...they have an awesome look. Awesome m5 I love the color and paint...that rocks!!


----------

